# Slitting saws



## Chucketn (May 6, 2011)

I'm looking for low cost slitting saw blades to use on my X2 mill. MSC is way too expensive at $150-$200 for a 2 ½" to 3" blade. LMS doesn't seem to carry them. Where have you found an affordable slitting saw?

Chuck in E. TN


----------



## Old Iron (May 6, 2011)

I've gotten all mine off ebay, I have never payed those prices for a slitting saw. I just priced some on enco thats hard to believe.


Paul


----------



## Pacer (May 6, 2011)

Chuck,

I have a catalog from this place in Mich. called "Kitts Industrial Tools". They offer a "10pc slotting & cutter Mix" for $39 Catalog #ss2995 They also have plain slitting saws per each from $10 to 20. They are an advertiser in Home Shop Machinist

_"Mixed 'NEW' saws & cutters 2-1/2 to 4"dias, thickness 1/32 to 5/32", 7/8 - 1" hole, $39"_
I have bought this mix a couple times and so has a friend, and they turned out to be good blades.

These people have a website, - kittstools.com - but there isnt any thing on it like in the catalog, and you cant order on line, only phone or fax orders. I get a fair amount of stuff from them, and have had good luck.

Call and request a catalog, I think you'll find it a good source for some things


----------

